# A big Mess



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

This is what happens when you forget to add frames to a partial super.
Nice white wax, mostly large drone comb. It was almost exactly the same size as a shallow frame.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I have done that before


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Rubberband it into full depth frames and stick it back into the hive. The bees will fill out the frame and yer good to go.... course you probably knew that, or have done that.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Oh, now there's a technique to generate nice clean wax for candles, etc.


----------



## Robert166 (Mar 12, 2005)

That hive in the back is leaning! Scary!


----------



## Farmerboy2 (Mar 29, 2007)

I just had that happen.
Left out three medium frames, I think they can fit a lot more comb in a three frame space if they can make it how they want it.


----------



## Sprocket58 (May 5, 2007)

I did that this year as well ; ) The little darlins built a bunch of comb on 90 degree angles in all of the corners.... talk about bee math lol...this was pure bee geometry


----------



## jackalope (May 18, 2007)

I'll have to try that  My wife wants a bunch of wax for encaustic painting - is this the most efficient way to get wax? What's the best way to get the honey out of it - or do you just watch it closely and when the bees start to put stuff in the cells remove the comb?


----------



## jackalope (May 18, 2007)

What I got after a week of a new box with no frames in it...


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Nice wax! Just squeeze out the honey.....


----------

